# Better Call Saul S02E01 "Switch" 2/15/16



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok, so obviously it's still airing at the time of this posting, but I'm curious if anyone can take a WAG at what that bill was at the end of the financial consult.

50 bucks a shot, how many shots in a bottle? let's assume a full bottle.

Anyone?


----------



## HoosierFan (May 8, 2001)

And am I right in remembering that's the same guy that Walt blew up his car in the gas station?


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

HoosierFan said:


> And am I right in remembering that's the same guy that Walt blew up his car in the gas station?


Ken Wins!

nice pull, I didn't make the connection and learned it from reading 'what's alan watching'


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

SeanC said:


> Ok, so obviously it's still airing at the time of this posting, but I'm curious if anyone can take a WAG at what that bill was at the end of the financial consult.
> 
> 50 bucks a shot, how many shots in a bottle? let's assume a full bottle.
> 
> Anyone?


It looked like a standard 26 oz bottle, and a single shot was probably between 1.5 and 2 oz.

The final round had three drinks, and presumably every round prior to that was the same. That means it was likely 12, 15, or 18 shots total. So, a total price between $600 and $900 for the tequila.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Where's that hotel? Like some of his Cicero shenanigans, seems stupid to be playing con jobs like that so close to home. As we know, Ken is indeed a local.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Season 2? Oh my, has this started?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

The cold open was fantastic. This is my favorite show on tv and I'm in heaven that it's back. I'm in hell that for whatever reason (cost?) the original plan of 13 episodes was cut to 10.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Yay, great start to Season 2!

I love all the back story stuff, but really do hope they can join back to the BB Saul story arc without rushing it before they run out of episodes.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

markp99 said:


> Yay, great start to Season 2!
> 
> I love all the back story stuff, but really do hope they can join back to the BB Saul story arc without rushing it before they run out of episodes.


Yes another great episode. Talking Saul was informative as well. I guess everyone assumes the show would end when Saul and Walter White meet? My guess is that is probably how it would end and I think the creators have said something along those lines but its not like WW was the one and only thing Saul was doing in his life during the BB storyline. It could go on. Probably not though.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The show could end when they meet. Or they could just jump forward and continue on with the Cinnabon time frame.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

VegasVic said:


> The show could end when they meet. Or they could just jump forward and continue on with the Cinnabon time frame.


Actually with Bob aging that would make sense. Breaking Buns? Better eat a Cinnabon?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I could see Jesse showing up at Cinnabon and going on from there


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> I could see Jesse showing up at Cinnabon and going on from there


I don't think Jesse would end up at a mall in Omaha!!

They are knocking this show out of the park. Just wow.

Also, I was surprised to see Jimmy back in the pool -- isn't there a pretty good chance Ken could show up there again and kick the crap out of Jimmy?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Why do you think Gene was afraid to set off the door alarm that called the police? Because he is living an alternate identity and doesn't want to get busted as Saul? He didn't do anything illegal (recently).. he was just stuck in the dumpster room. You'd think he could trigger the alarm, and then go get in his car and leave before the cops arrived. And the tapes would show that he just got trapped and it was an "emergency" to exit the locked room. Or was it that he just didn't want to "make waves"? If it were me, I would have just triggered the alarm and left. It's not like he's not allowed in there.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Hank said:


> Why do you think Gene was afraid to set off the door alarm that called the police? Because he is living an alternate identity and doesn't want to get busted as Saul? He didn't do anything illegal (recently).. he was just stuck in the dumpster room. You'd think he could trigger the alarm, and then go get in his car and leave before the cops arrived. And the tapes would show that he just got trapped and it was an "emergency" to exit the locked room. Or was it that he just didn't want to "make waves"? If it were me, I would have just triggered the alarm and left. It's not like he's not allowed in there.


Spoilerizing for those who did not watch "Talking Saul..."



Spoiler



On "Talking Saul," the producers were saying how this showed how the mighty have fallen, so to speak...in the final scene, you have the "rebel," Slippin' Jimmy, who just has to flip that "forbidden" switch, but in the opening scene, which happened years later, of course, you have poor Gene, who is afraid to trip the alarm... makes sense... to me at least


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I did see TS and caught that line. But they didn't say *why* he was afraid to open the door. Was he just that beaten down and afraid, or was it a more calculated reasoning not to trigger the alarm for fear of greater consequences?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Hank said:


> I did see TS and caught that line. But they didn't say *why* he was afraid to open the door. Was he just that beaten down and afraid, or was it a more calculated reasoning not to trigger the alarm for fear of greater consequences?


I guess I thought they were saying it was a little of both...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> I did see TS and caught that line. But they didn't say *why* he was afraid to open the door. Was he just that beaten down and afraid, or was it a more calculated reasoning not to trigger the alarm for fear of greater consequences?


We can guess that Gene doesn't want any attention from the cops in fear that a smart detective can figure out who he is.

Once again, I don't remember who could be after Saul. Maybe the Columbians?

In Talking Saul they mentioned that the Tequila was the same excellent stuff that Gus Fring gifted to the Don.

For anybody that doesn't know - and that seems to include Vince Gilligan and the other writers - those switches that get labled to not turn off are for the nearby electric heaters. I guess the electrical code requires that they have a shutoff switch for emergencies.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> Once again, I don't remember who could be after Saul. Maybe the Columbians?


The Feds, mostly.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> The Feds, mostly.


Yeah, as they're unwinding the entire Walter White empire in ABQ (and to some extent, Gus Fring), Saul Goodman is a big part of that. He's surely on an FBI most wanted list.

I guess I answered my own question.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought Saul was in Witness Protection. Not sure why I thought that? Did I dream it?


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I thought Saul was in Witness Protection. Not sure why I thought that? Did I dream it?


I think a self appointed witness protection. He and Walter White bumped into each other at the same fellow who was paid to HIDE people.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I loved the hummingbird that flew in front of the camera as the IT guy was waiting for Nacho. I wonder if that was just a happy accident and they left it in the shot?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Tight


Wonder if that switch does anything



I guess I need to TiVo 'Talking Saul' too. Good thing fir TiVo. Had NO IDEA this was returning.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Tight
> 
> Wonder if that switch does anything


I was confused for a second before realizing it doesn't really matter what the switch was, just that it said not to turn it off, so Jimmy just had to disobey. Such a great bookend to the open when he wouldn't trip the alarm. I binge-watched season 1 the last week or so. It's going to be tough to wait for new episodes.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Great episode. 

Loved the Hummer, the "PLAYUH" license plate, and matching shoess. 

So what exactly did the cops see on/behind the couch that caused them to moved it and look further? I rewound, but didn't catch anything.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

The house, otherwise a tossed mess, was clean in front of the sofa. So the cops looked behind and found a hidey hole.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

What was the law firm that Jimmy joined at the end of the ep? It wasn't the same one where he'd declined the offer earlier, was it?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> The house, otherwise a tossed mess, was clean in front of the sofa. So the cops looked behind and found a hidey hole.


If you look closely, the clean area in front of the couch makes a perfect arc when moving the couch away from the wall, just like the cops did. So they're pretty good at looking for clues like that.

Yes, it was the same law firm from the beginning of the show that's helping with the Sandpiper case, although it seemed like it was smaller than HHM.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Can I have a Cocobolo desk?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> What was the law firm that Jimmy joined at the end of the ep? It wasn't the same one where he'd declined the offer earlier, was it?


I didn't pickup on that. I saw that Ed Begley Jr. greeted him at the office. So, I figured it was the same. Guess he took a different job too and it happened to be the same place Jimmy found a job. That, or he just happened to be at court house in ABQ


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Can I have a Cocobolo desk?


Anyone else google cocobolo to see if it was a thing? Turns out it is.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

SeanC said:


> Anyone else google cocobolo to see if it was a thing? Turns out it is.


A common wood for high end guitars.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Ohhhhhhh, I didn't go that deep, its a wood.... I thought it was a type of desk.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Apparently last season Jimmy said "I don't know what cocobolo is, but I just like saying it".


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I didn't pickup on that. I saw that Ed Begley Jr. greeted him at the office. So, I figured it was the same. Guess he took a different job too and it happened to be the same place Jimmy found a job. That, or he just happened to be at court house in ABQ


Okay, now I'm confused. I thought it WAS the same firm he turned down earlier in the episode. Why are you saying it isn't?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ADG said:


> Okay, now I'm confused. I thought it WAS the same firm he turned down earlier in the episode. Why are you saying it isn't?


It very clearly was. They kept calling it by name (I can't remember what it is, but it's pretty distinctive).


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

It was definitely the same firm he turned down in initially.

Something & Main.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ADG said:


> Okay, now I'm confused. I thought it WAS the same firm he turned down earlier in the episode. Why are you saying it isn't?


I thought so too. I just didn't pick up that it was a different firm


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

SeanC said:


> Ohhhhhhh, I didn't go that deep, its a wood.... I thought it was a type of desk.


Me too. Figured it was a brand/designer.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Hank said:


> Apparently last season Jimmy said "I don't know what cocobolo is, but I just like saying it".


No ****?! I don't remember that, that's hysterical.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

SeanC said:


> No ****?! I don't remember that, that's hysterical.


It's when he was looking at fancy office space in S1:



> KIM: Well, this definitely looks like success. Great view. Get you a big, fancy desk in here.
> 
> JIMMY: Cocobolo desk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I thought so too. I just didn't pick up that it was a different firm


Probably because it wasn't.

Why do people think they were different firms?!?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Why do people think they were different firms?!?


I thought it was because it seemed like an entirely different atmosphere than when Jimmy initially met with them. That seemed to be all glass and steel and the place he ended up in was all wood and ambiance.

I intended to re-watch S1 but never got around to it.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

SeanC said:


> No ****?! I don't remember that, that's hysterical.


Yup. The writers have been doing a great job at both:

- Seeding little things like this to use later, or
- Making reuse of throwaway lines

Not sure which one this was, but still, a nice job.

(According to several sources, the "Cinnabon Manager" line was originally a throwaway line as well, but then when BCS got the green light, they approached Cinnabon and ran with it)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> I thought it was because it seemed like an entirely different atmosphere than when Jimmy initially met with them. That seemed to be all glass and steel and the place he ended up in was all wood and ambiance.


That was at HMM, not Davis & Main.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It very clearly was. They kept calling it by name (I can't remember what it is, but it's pretty distinctive).


That was my recollection as well.

From the above posts it appears some folks were confused because of where where the first meeting took place - which was NOT at the new firm but in the lobby of HMM.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

ADG said:


> That was my recollection as well.
> 
> From the above posts it appears some folks were confused because of where where the first meeting took place - which was NOT at the new firm but in the lobby of HMM.


And hence his conversation with Mike on the way out.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

My memory is worse. I thought they met in the courthouse at the start of the episode. (the part that started in "present day" and not the "future day" in Omaha)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Found this little tidbit about the tequila (used on both BB and BCS) on Yahoo TV's recap -- "Zafiro Anejo isn&#8217;t available in stores, sadly; BB producers had to concoct a faux brand of tequila in Season 4, because no real company would agree to have their product featured as the libation people drank, then died from a few minutes later."

This show is great.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

But that's what Tequila does! Well, it feels like you died, anyway.


The next morning.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> My memory is worse. I thought they met in the courthouse at the start of the episode. (the part that started in "present day" and not the "future day" in Omaha)


I think that was a short recap montage from S1, but the scene where he turns down the offer was at HHM.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> I think that was a short recap montage from S1, but the scene where he turns down the offer was at HHM.


ok..

Damn.

I'm getting old. I really thought that was part of the new episode. They had the scene with Mike at the parking lot booth too right after that, I think.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> Found this little tidbit about the tequila (used on both BB and BCS) on Yahoo TV's recap -- "Zafiro Anejo isnt available in stores, sadly; BB producers had to concoct a faux brand of tequila in Season 4, because no real company would agree to have their product featured as the libation people drank, then died from a few minutes later."
> 
> This show is great.


So Zafiro Anejo is a call back to how Gus Fring took out the cartel guys around the pool? I didn't catch that on first viewing.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Probably because it wasn't.
> 
> Why do people think they were different firms?!?


because they are.

Kim's firm would never hire him, they told him that. But Kim helped get him this job.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

HoosierFan said:


> And am I right in remembering that's the same guy that Walt blew up his car in the gas station?


Can you (or someone) remind me of this incident? I'm drawing a blank...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anubys said:


> Can you (or someone) remind me of this incident? I'm drawing a blank...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Zafiro Anejo 

Zafiro == Saphire --- continuing the "blue" theme in BB.

Anejo == Aged


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> I thought it was because it seemed like an entirely different atmosphere than when Jimmy initially met with them. That seemed to be all glass and steel and the place he ended up in was all wood and ambiance.
> 
> I intended to re-watch S1 but never got around to it.





Hank said:


> I think that was a short recap montage from S1, but the scene where he turns down the offer was at HHM.





jsmeeker said:


> ok..
> 
> Damn.
> 
> I'm getting old. I really thought that was part of the new episode. They had the scene with Mike at the parking lot booth too right after that, I think.


No, you're right, Smeek.

The opening is a recap of the end of season 1 that fills in the meeting we didn't see. Jimmy goes into the county building where he meets the Davis & Main folks and turns them down. Then leaves and talks with Mike at the parking booth on his way out.

Later, when he accepts the offer, he goes to the Davis a & Main Santa Fe office.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

danterner said:


>


I posted this in the BB thread of that episode -- I used to own that same model BMW, and the battery isn't under the hood, it's in the trunk! (that's true for a lot of BMWs).


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

hefe said:


> Jimmy goes into the county building where he meets the Davis & Main folks and turns them down.


But there is another hallway meeting we do see in S2E1 at HHM where he does turn down the offer. I'm pretty sure that wasn't the courthouse and happened at some point after the courthouse meeting from S1.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dwatt said:


> So Zafiro Anejo is a call back to how Gus Fring took out the cartel guys around the pool? I didn't catch that on first viewing.


Nor did I...it sounded a bit familiar, but, at my age, I'm lucky to remember what I did or where I was yesterday, let alone what happened in a television series years ago...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> But there is another hallway meeting we do see in S2E1 at HHM where he does turn down the offer. I'm pretty sure that wasn't the courthouse and happened at some point after the courthouse meeting from S1.


But weren't the people Jimmy met in that hallway meeting where he turned down the offer the same ones from whom he accepted the offer later in the ep?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

danterner said:


>


thanks for the link...I still don't recall ever seeing this...getting old sucks!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Hank said:


> But there is another hallway meeting we do see in S2E1 at HHM where he does turn down the offer. I'm pretty sure that wasn't the courthouse and happened at some point after the courthouse meeting from S1.


No, that's the only meeting with the Davis & Main and HHM people in the episode. The next time we see the Davis & Main people is when Jimmy walks into their Santa Fe office at the end of the episode.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> But weren't the people Jimmy met in that hallway meeting where he turned down the offer the same ones from whom he accepted the offer later in the ep?


Yes, it is. There were several people there from both HHM, and Davis & Main because D&M is taking over/helping with the Sandpiper case.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> But there is another hallway meeting we do see in S2E1 at HHM where he does turn down the offer. I'm pretty sure that wasn't the courthouse and happened at some point after the courthouse meeting from S1.


That's the part I missed somehow.

Anyway, sorry for confusing you guys. I gotta pay closer attention to these shows. And maybe not drink quite as much wine. 

I mean, I can barely remember what I watched within the past hour or so. I cant recall everything from Season 1.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

hefe said:


> No, that's the only meeting with the Davis & Main and HHM people* in the episode. *.


Yes, that's what I'm saying, and that happened at HHM, not the courthouse.

The courthouse meeting happened in S1 but we never saw that because Jimmy turned around and left, passing Mike.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Hank said:


> Yes, that's what I'm saying, and that happened at HHM, not the courthouse.
> 
> The courthouse meeting happened in S1 but we never saw that.


No, it didn't.

In this episode, they repeated the end of S1 with Jimmy walking in, and then coming out and talking to Mike and driving away. The difference in S2E1 is that they actually showed the meeting that happened inside the court house.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

hefe said:


> No, it didn't.
> 
> In this episode, they repeated the end of S1 with Jimmy walking in, and then coming out and talking to Mike and driving away. The difference in S2E1 is that they actually showed the meeting that happened inside the court house.


This was my take as well. I could have sworn Jimmy walked straight from the metal detector to the hallway meeting. No metal detector at HHM, only at the courthouse.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I cant recall everything from Season 1.


That's actually a problem I have with these shows with 10-12 episode seasons and then take 9 months off. After the recap I'm generally caught up but I forget about the smaller details that are mentioned in these threads.

Continue to love this show. Great opening sequence at Cinnebon. 
I expected chaos to ensue when he turned off the switches in his new office marked not to turn off.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

3D said:


> This was my take as well. I could have sworn Jimmy walked straight from the metal detector to the hallway meeting. No metal detector at HHM, only at the courthouse.


Yeah. I guess what we are remembering wrong is that was a recap of season 1. I thought the sequence of what I saw on my TiVo was the Cinnabon scene in Omaha. Closing up for the night. Taking out the trash. Gets trapped, doesn't want to use the emergency exit. Waits for floor cleaning guy to take out trash so he can leave. Then we have the opening title sequence. Then the scene where he turns down the job, then sees Mike. I guess what I got wrong was the turning down the job scene was in the Season 1 recap part that aired before the cinnabon scene


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

jr461 said:


> That's actually a problem I have with these shows with 10-12 episode seasons and then take 9 months off. After the recap I'm generally caught up but I forget about the smaller details that are mentioned in these threads.
> 
> Continue to love this show. Great opening sequence at Cinnebon.
> I expected chaos to ensue when he turned off the switches in his new office marked not to turn off.


I just don't remember at all that Kim lined up a job for Jimmy at the end of season 1. I just remember Chuck telling him that his firm wasn't gonna hire him.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

3D said:


> This was my take as well. I could have sworn Jimmy walked straight from the metal detector to the hallway meeting. No metal detector at HHM, only at the courthouse.





jr461 said:


> That's actually a problem I have with these shows with 10-12 episode seasons and then take 9 months off. After the recap I'm generally caught up but I forget about the smaller details that are mentioned in these threads.


Indeed. I had the benefit of watching season 1 right before this started, so it was fresh in my memory.

End scene from season 1:





Same scene unfolds in season 2: (screen caps from episode on amc.com)

Jimmy walks up, stops, fingers his ring, then walks in, and throught the metal detector:


















Walks up to the HHM and Davis & Main folks...










Declines their offer, walks away...










and out of the parking lot where he stops and talks to Mike.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah. I guess what we are remembering wrong is that was a recap of season 1. I thought the sequence of what I saw on my TiVo was the Cinnabon scene in Omaha. Closing up for the night. Taking out the trash. Gets trapped, doesn't want to use the emergency exit. Waits for floor cleaning guy to take out trash so he can leave. Then we have the opening title sequence. Then the scene where he turns down the job, then sees Mike. I guess what I got wrong was the turning down the job scene was in the Season 1 recap part that aired before the cinnabon scene


No, you had it right, the Cinnabon scene was truly the "cold open." There was a "previously on Better Call Saul" clip montage, but then the cold open. Then the credits, then the opening "real-time" scene after the credits that was the recap of the season 1 ending with the previously unseen meeting inserted.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hefe said:


> Indeed. I had the benefit of watching season 1 right before this started, so it was fresh in my memory.
> 
> End scene from season 1:
> 
> ...


I guess I didn't realize that was all in season 1. I thought it was "present day" That's where I got it wrong.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah, it's a little confusing when they inject new footage in the S1 summary montage. That's what tripped me up... sure seemed like it was a fast-forward to a new meeting/new place. 

Whatever the case may be, it's still just the same two law firms, HHM and D&M.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> Yeah, it's a little confusing when they inject new footage in the S1 summary montage. That's what tripped me up... sure seemed like it was a fast-forward to a new meeting/new place.
> 
> Whatever the case may be, it's still just the same two law firms, HHM and D&M.


yup. You were right. The scene we saw was a Season 1 scene. Just extended. I thought it was "present day", some time after the end of season 1. But it wasn't.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

There was no new footage in the summary montage.

But I can see how it would be confusing if it's been a long time since you saw the season 1 finale. The first scene after the opening credits is the same as the finale end scene, just with a "deleted scene" inserted.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

hefe said:


> There was no new footage in the summary montage.
> 
> But I can see how it would be confusing if it's been a long time since you saw the season 1 finale. The first scene after the opening credits is the same as the finale end scene, just with a "deleted scene" inserted.


You call it a "deleted scene", I call it "new footage".

What's the difference? It's material we did not see in S1, that was inserted into this new episode.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hefe said:


> There was no new footage in the summary montage.
> 
> But I can see how it would be confusing if it's been a long time since you saw the season 1 finale. The first scene after the opening credits is the same as the finale end scene, just with a "deleted scene" inserted.


Right. I didn't remember the end scene in Season 1. Jimmy at the courthouse going to accept a job. What I saw on Tuesday (recorded by my TiVo on Monday) is something I thought was brand new to Season 2. But it wasn't. Just season 1 replayed, with "deleted" footage.

Sorry for making a mess of this. Back to regular programming

What do you think the switch controls? I know it's supposed to be a metaphor. But I bet it really controls something. And one day, we'll find out. And we'll all laugh about it.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

hefe said:


> There was no new footage in the summary montage.
> 
> But I can see how it would be confusing if it's been a long time since you saw the season 1 finale. The first scene after the opening credits is the same as the finale end scene, just with a "deleted scene" inserted.


Just quibbling with your verbiage here, if they inserted a deleted scene, wouldn't that be new footage?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Hank said:


> You call it a "deleted scene", I call it "new footage".
> 
> What's the difference? It's material we did not see in S1, that was inserted into this new episode.


That's why I put it in quotes. It was the effect of a deleted scene, not literally a scene they shot last year and then put in the new episode. I don't really care what you call it. I was just identifying that piece.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

You said: "There was *no new footage *in the summary montage."

We have no idea when they shot it.. very well could actually have been "new footage."

The entire scene with Jimmy taking Kim aside to ask what's going on between them if he takes the deal could very well not have been written by the time they shot the final scene in S1, requiring "new footage".


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Even if they did shoot it way back, if I have never seen it before because it didn't air, it's new footage.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Hank said:


> We have no idea when they shot it.. very well could actually have been "new footage."
> 
> The entire scene with Jimmy taking Kim aside to ask what's going on between them if they take the deal could very well not have been written by the time they shot the final scene in S1, requiring "new footage".


I'm not sure what your point is or what you're arguing. I never made any claim, nor do I care when it was shot. That's exactly what I said.

"That's why I put it in quotes. It was the effect of a deleted scene, *not literally a scene they shot last year* and then put in the new episode."

Everything from him walking into the building until he walked away was new to this episode, bookended by the S1 material. The new material had the effect of a deleted scene in that it was inserted between parts we had already seen before.


Hank said:


> You said: "There was *no new footage *in the summary montage."
> 
> We have no idea when they shot it.. very well could actually have been "new footage."
> 
> The entire scene with Jimmy taking Kim aside to ask what's going on between them if he takes the deal could very well not have been written by the time they shot the final scene in S1, requiring "new footage".


That scene was part of the episode proper, not the summary montage.

There was no new footage in the summary montage. The summary montage is the quick series of "previously on Better Call Saul..." clips at the beginning before the episode started that recap Chuck telling Jimmy that he's not a real lawyer and Kim telling him there's a job in Santa Fe for him, etc. That's all in season 1. I just watched it all in the last week.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I loved the hummingbird that flew in front of the camera as the IT guy was waiting for Nacho. I wonder if that was just a happy accident and they left it in the shot?


I didn't realize it was a hummingbird. I thought it was a fly, as a callback to BB.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

sushikitten said:


> I didn't realize it was a hummingbird. I thought it was a fly, as a callback to BB.


I had to rewind to make sure, but it was definitely a hummingbird.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Wonder if that switch does anything


Smeek. It's a disconnect for the electric heater in the window well.



jsmeeker said:


> I guess I need to TiVo 'Talking Saul' too. Good thing fir TiVo. Had NO IDEA this was returning.


The way they were talking there will be only a second episode of Talking Saul after the season finale.

I demand to know why Chris Hardwick is such a good TV host, allowing for the studio laughs on @midnight.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> Smeek. It's a disconnect for the electric heater in the window well.


That's just speculation from TCF! I don't think we'll ever find out what it really controls -- just that it's something Jimmy/Saul had to do.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Jimmy had to, but 'Gene' won't open the alarmed exit to escape from the garbage room.

Lots of info in the Insider Podcast that answers the questions you folks are discussing. I'd go into more detail but I don't know where the Podcast fits into the Spoiler prohibition...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> Jimmy had to, but 'Gene' won't open the alarmed exit to escape from the garbage room.
> 
> Lots of info in the Insider Podcast that answers the questions you folks are discussing. I'd go into more detail but I don't know where the Podcast fits into the Spoiler prohibition...


tag it!!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> Lots of info in the Insider Podcast that answers the questions you folks are discussing. I'd go into more detail but I don't know where the Podcast fits into the Spoiler prohibition...


I'd love to see a spoilerized summary!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Talking Saul for this ep is replaying on 2/21 IIRC. I now have a OP set.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> Talking Saul for this ep is replaying on 2/21 IIRC. I now have a OP set.


thanks

Sucks it won't be regular, though.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Jimmy had to, but 'Gene' won't open the alarmed exit to escape from the garbage room.


As has been mentioned several times.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

The implication was that Gene had locked himself in the trash room at least twice before. If it were the first time there would have been discussion between the custodian and Gene, the second time would have involved at least body language like an eye roll or a shrug. Etiquette requires after the second time no acknowledgment is expressed by either party. Gene may have been reduced to a timid existence but he is not a doltish enough to make a habit of locking himself in a room.

The switch was petty. Beneath Jimmy, IMO. But so what? Nice device.

I like the blond fine but don't see chemistry between her and Jimmy as some do. I hope their coupling was just to get past it.

Howard Hamlin always impressed me as very respectful and honest in his conversations with Jimmy. Never understood the guff he took. I don't know where the story will take him but till now he has been played as an honest, smart, patient, considerate guy 

I'm glad the accoutrements, camera, music, culture, and universe of Breaking Bad are being maintained. It's right. The story precedes BB, and it endures beyond BB. Don't hide BB under a bushel. 

Hoping the mall cold open is the first of several leading to a startling event ala BB season 2.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Numb And Number2 said:


> The switch was petty. Beneath Jimmy, IMO. But so what? Nice device.


I don't think it's beneath him at all. It shows a petty side of him that existed in the beginning (when he was a con man), and which would be in full display in BB. He's been trying to become a better person, but that petty selfish side of him keep struggling to reemerge.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Is "petty" the right word for turning the switch? I don't find it petty at all -- I found it much more rebellious of authority, or having a desire to always break the rules (which he couldn't do in the dumpster). 

I think asking for a cocobolo desk is petty, since he doesn't really care about it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I also think I had a dream last night where Jimmy (or Saul) ends up at the car wash where Walter White was working (while still a teacher). I think that could be a fun scene.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Hank said:


> I'd love to see a spoilerized summary!


Many of the Easter eggs and other nuggets from this week's Podcast are here:

http://uproxx.com/tv/better-call-saul-easter-eggs-switch/4/


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> Many of the Easter eggs and other nuggets from this week's Podcast are here:
> 
> http://uproxx.com/tv/better-call-saul-easter-eggs-switch/4/


That was really good (not too much fabricated speculation which people love to do)... but anyway, I found this really odd in an otherwise good article:



> 9. Archuleta
> Brian Davids over on Film Schlubs also picked up on the fact that one of the associates at Davis & Main, Brian Archuleta, shares the same last name as Hugo Archuleta, a former custodian and janitor at J. P. Wynne High School, where Walter White taught. Davids posits that perhaps Brian got into a legal career because of the legal woes of his father or brother, Hugo.
> 
> Makes sense to me.


First, Hugo, the janitor at the high-school was wrongly accused (framed) for stealing all the chemistry equipment that Walter White actually stole. I think they found a small amount of pot on the guy, but strung him up and fired him for the meth lab theft and as a scapegoat. I remember Walter White feeling really guilty about having Hugo take the fall for him (but I guess he got over that pretty quick as he was turning into Hiesenberg).

Second, all of that happened many years after the time frame of BCS, like 5 years later. What "legal woes" would Hugo have had, enough for a relative to get into law years before he got into any trouble (since it appears that he had been working at the school for a very long time).

Makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

That one wasn't derived from the Podcast. I agree that it was out of place there even if it was plausible (I didn't particularly note either character's name).


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> That one wasn't derived from the Podcast. I agree that it was out of place there even if it was plausible (I didn't particularly note either character's name).


I found it on his twitter feed.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> Many of the Easter eggs and other nuggets from this week's Podcast are here: http://uproxx.com/tv/better-call-saul-easter-eggs-switch/4/


Great link. Thanks!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Did I detect an anachronism?

The stock broker had a tiny in-ear bluetooth headset. Depending on how many years back this was set, those may not have been around. 

We also shouldn't see LCD computer displays, but CRTs. Those were really expensive even for a high priced law firm. IT would have said the LCD was unnecessary.
---
Isn't Marco the same guy as "Crazy 8s" that Walter and Jesse lock up in the basement?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> Isn't Marco the same guy as "Crazy 8s" that Walter and Jesse lock up in the basement?


Nah,


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't think anyone's talked about my favorite part of the show yet, Daniel and Mike.

I love Mike. I love Mike so much. He is one of the few characters in BB or BCS that knows what to do, in pretty much any situation, with 100% confidence.

So I loved Mike and Daniel's initial meeting and first drug deal with Nacho, and I liked that Mike called Daniel on his BS Hummer and I eagerly await the turns of the story from this point on.

The follow are my guesses, I know nothing from any sources.

I would think that Daniel is going to get no satisfaction from the Police, so he'll go to Mike and ask him to find out who broke into his house.

Once he tells Mike the story, I think Mike will know exactly who broke into his house. Now since Daniel is a schmuck he'll still want to do deals with Nacho even though that's the guy who robbed him, and at their next meet, Mike will call Nacho on it. Or maybe not. Mike may not want to get in the beef between Daniel and Nacho, and may tell Daniel tough crap, you're a schmuck. THEN! Since the police now have their interest piqued in Daniel, he ends up investigated and charged with whatever, so Daniel will once again go to Mike and Mike will send him to Saul.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I read somewhere that (season 2 plot spoiler)


Spoiler



Saul Goodman doesn't make an appearance in Season 2.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

SeanC said:


> I don't think anyone's talked about my favorite part of the show yet, Daniel and Mike.
> 
> I love Mike. I love Mike so much. He is one of the few characters in BB or BCS that knows what to do, in pretty much any situation, with 100% confidence.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Daniel even has baseball cards. And if so, if he had any that were actually valuable.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> I read somewhere that (season 2 plot spoiler)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And I'm totally ok with that. Also, is it a spoiler?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I wonder if Daniel even has baseball cards. And if so, if he had any that were actually valuable.


Yeah, to me it sounded to me like he was _trying_ to sound like a baseball card expert.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> Did I detect an anachronism?
> 
> The stock broker had a tiny in-ear bluetooth headset. Depending on how many years back this was set, those may not have been around.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing people with the Jabra BT earpieces back in 2003 or 2004, but yeah, they weren't common.

And I bought a COMPAQ 14" LCD display from Best Buy in 1999. It was expensive at $700 (floor model), but they were just becoming available. I think 2003 is reasonable for LCD CRTs. I think I bought a 15" Dell LCD at about that time frame to replace the COMPAQ one.

edit: Bought the dell monitor in 2002 along with a tower computer.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Hank said:


> And I'm totally ok with that. Also, is it a spoiler?


I've learned not to touch sourced discussion of what will or won't happen in future episodes with a 10-foot pole.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I wonder if Daniel even has baseball cards. And if so, if he had any that were actually valuable.





kaszeta said:


> Yeah, to me it sounded to me like he was _trying_ to sound like a baseball card expert.


Hmmmm Interesting. I thought it sounded like he did have the cards. I think that was a wall safe in that room with them that they had broken into, and I think it did contain baseball cards, and that the baseboard hideyhole contained the (I assume ) stolen drugs and cash.

Do we know what Daniel was making for his drug deals? Nacho was 20 bucks short in season 1 but I don't remember if the total was ever mentioned.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

hefe said:


> MikeAndrews said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Marco the same guy as "Crazy 8s" that Walter and Jesse lock up in the basement?
> ...


OK. I didn't mean Marco - the dope buyer in the gray van who is also the guy that had that Jimmy's skateboard dopes try to con his grandma, and it isn't the same guy. I still think we see him later as one of the gangstas in Breaking Bad.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

See, I think the cops are going to start wondering where this guy has all the money to buy the latest model hummer and expensive baseball cards. Then they will investigate him and find out he's dealing drugs.

Nacho committed the perfect crime because Daniel should have been smart enough not to call the police!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Nacho committed the perfect crime because Daniel should have been smart enough not to call the police!


Obviously, Nacho (unlike Mike) wasn't paying attention. 

It would be ironic if he ended up getting caught because Daniel WAS that stupid!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Anubys said:


> See, I think the cops are going to start wondering where this guy has all the money to buy the latest model hummer


It's a lease!


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> Talking Saul for this ep is replaying on 2/21 IIRC. I now have a OP set.


Unfortunately, they are only doing 2 Talking Sauls. One after the first episode and one after the last episode of the season.

Also, I love the fact they was as far as to use the SAME cop/actor from Breaking Bad(when Skyler called to have Walt removed), when the tech/pill guy reports his breaak in. They leave no stone unturned.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> Did I detect an anachronism?
> 
> The stock broker had a tiny in-ear bluetooth headset. Depending on how many years back this was set, those may not have been around.
> 
> We also shouldn't see LCD computer displays, but CRTs. Those were really expensive even for a high priced law firm. IT would have said the LCD was unnecessary.


The Hummer H2 came out in late 2002. The validation sticker on the license plate looks like it says May 2003. That establishes the time frame of this episode somewhere in late 2002 or early 2003.

Bluetooth headsets and LCD monitors would have still been rare, but they would have been on the market. It's certainly not unreasonable that the people we saw using them would have had them during that time frame.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

getbak said:


> The Hummer H2 came out in late 2002. The validation sticker on the license plate looks like it says May 2003. That establishes the time frame of this episode somewhere in late 2002 or early 2003.


Hard to tell. The Uproxx article proposes that it says 2005.










It's clearer in the video.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

MikeAndrews said:


> Did I detect an anachronism?
> 
> The stock broker had a tiny in-ear bluetooth headset. Depending on how many years back this was set, those may not have been around.
> 
> We also shouldn't see LCD computer displays, but CRTs. Those were really expensive even for a high priced law firm. IT would have said the LCD was unnecessary.


I worked for a major PC manufacturer until 2001 and we sold tons of LCD's to business, especially in our All in one form factor unit.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

What I've read is that the first season begins 6 years before Breaking Bad, in 2002.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> Hard to tell. The Uproxx article proposes that it says 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a model year of 2003. (I did a higher res screen cap)

Registration expires May 2003.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Rats!

Walter White's house was a real ABQ house ... but there is no actual 'Bellingham Court' in Albuquerque.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Has anyone looked up the VIN?

Any easter eggs there? Like maybe an Aztec?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> Has anyone looked up the VIN?
> 
> Any easter eggs there? Like maybe an Aztec?


 Wouldn't the VIN be a Hummer?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

If it were an Easter Egg, it could be anything.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

hefe said:


> It's a model year of 2003. (I did a higher res screen cap)
> 
> Registration expires May 2003.


I was only looking at my phone. I agree, seeing your image. He did talk about the H2 like it was a new thing.

Could a model year 2003 H2 have been registered in May 2002? Aren't registrations typically 12 months? Just trying to make sense of the info before us (even though it's all Hollywood magic).

I just tried to look up the address; didn't see Marco's post. (EDIT: Someone on Reddit observed that when the cops show up at Daniel's house the number on the curb is 7729. He also found the real house:


http://imgur.com/enK8GsH

 )

(*Marco!* Wait a minute...  )


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok! After reading most of this thread I definitely need to watch this episode again. 

I should remember a lot more, as I didn't even watch BB until I watched the entire series AFTER I watched S01 of BCS. 

Can't say that I drink too much wine, like Jeff  but I think I'm getting too old and just CRS about almost anything. 

Anyway, great show that I look forward to continuing but I'm definitely going to watch this episode again and then read this thread again and try to unconfuse myself about some things.

I did find the year info helpful. For some reason I had stuck in my head that the BB stuff was not 'real time', in terms of the years covered, but that it was some time in the past so that this was even further in the past and that caused me to not make sense of a few things I saw. 

Is that confusing enough?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> Could a model year 2003 H2 have been registered in May 2002? Aren't registrations typically 12 months? Just trying to make sense of the info before us (even though it's all Hollywood magic).


I don't know when the H2 came out, but according to this Car and Driver article, it had to be close...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Ok, since nobody else seemed interested: 1J8GL58KX3W547344

Vehicle History Reports for 2003 Jeep Liberty is available.
VIN Prefix:	1J8GL58KX3W54
Vehicle:	2003 Jeep Liberty
Made In:	UNITED STATES
Engine:	3.7L V6 SOHC 12V
Style:	SPORT UTILITY 4-DR

Was this Skyler's car?

edit: Nope, her car was a 1991 Jeep Grand Wagoneer, but close.
edit: Hank's car was also a JEEP, but a Commander, not Liberty.



Bierboy said:


> Wouldn't the VIN be a Hummer?


Not a Hummer.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Actually, if you want anachronism, check out the LCD display on Saul's desk... the thing is a widescreen. LCDs were available back then - 17" was considered standard (I paid a fortune for mine back in 2000), but Saul's looks like a 24" or bigger, widescreen style, which would be extremely rare for the time period as there were very few HDTVs available and most people watched 16:9 content on a 4:3 screen.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Just because they were rare, or expensive, doesn't mean they didn't exist, and if they existed, it's not an anachronism.

I was able to purchase a 24" Dell Widescreen monitor for my home, out of personal funds, in 2005. They had come down to a price point I could afford by then. I have no doubt they were at a price point that high-end attorneys could afford a couple of years earlier.

And I just checked, I bought my first HDTV, a 50" Samsung DLP, in 2003. The picture I have of me setting it up is dated June 6, 2003. It was not the first HDTV in existence, it was the first one I could afford. In fact, I remember waiting for DLP because I liked the new technology. 

So, while you are right that "most people" didn't have them, they aren't anachronisms. They did exist, they were just expensive and early adopter things.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

SeanC said:


> Hmmmm Interesting. I thought it sounded like he did have the cards. I think that was a wall safe in that room with them that they had broken into, and I think it did contain baseball cards, and that the baseboard hideyhole contained the (I assume ) stolen drugs and cash.
> 
> Do we know what Daniel was making for his drug deals? Nacho was 20 bucks short in season 1 but I don't remember if the total was ever mentioned.


I kinda assumed he used his drugs money to then buy expensive baseball cards with so he can sell one or a few off for money when needed essentially laundering the drugs money.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Anubys said:


> See, I think the cops are going to start wondering where this guy has all the money to buy the latest model hummer and expensive baseball cards. Then they will investigate him and find out he's dealing drugs.
> 
> Nacho committed the perfect crime because Daniel should have been smart enough not to call the police!


Yeah, I thought he would get in legal trouble and through Mike he would hire Jimmy as his lawyer...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

AeneaGames said:


> I kinda assumed he used his drugs money to then buy expensive baseball cards with so he can sell one or a few off for money when needed essentially laundering the drugs money.


Does he strike you as being that clever?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> Ok, since nobody else seemed interested: 1J8GL58KX3W547344
> 
> Vehicle History Reports for 2003 Jeep Liberty is available.
> VIN Prefix:	1J8GL58KX3W54
> ...


I meant in TV land...not reality...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I wonder if Daniel even has baseball cards. And if so, if he had any that were actually valuable.





kaszeta said:


> Yeah, to me it sounded to me like he was trying to sound like a baseball card expert.


He definitely had baseball cards. He was asking the cops to look in pawn shops and set up a sting. If all that was stolen was cash, what good would it do to look in pawn shops? Basically, he was hoping the cops would be able to find who stole the baseball cards and then that would tell him who had his cash.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> He definitely had baseball cards. He was asking the cops to look in pawn shops and set up a sting. If all that was stolen was cash, what good would it do to look in pawn shops? Basically, he was hoping the cops would be able to find who stole the baseball cards and then that would tell him who had his cash.


I agree -- to me he sounded like a real baseball card fanatic with the minute details only a real fanatic would know or care about. It wasn't a ruse. His error was reporting that cash was also stolen along with the baseball cards, and once he realized he couldn't justify the source or the amount of cash, he tried hard to deflect the cops to investigate the baseball cards and not worry about the cash.

"Methinks the lady doth protest too much."


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> I agree -- to me he sounded like a real baseball card fanatic with the minute details only a real fanatic would know or care about. It wasn't a ruse. His error was reporting that cash was also stolen along with the baseball cards, and once he realized he couldn't justify the source or the amount of cash, he tried hard to deflect the cops to investigate the baseball cards and not worry about the cash.
> 
> "Methinks the woman doth protest too much."


"What's wrong with this picture?"

PLAYUH


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> "What's wrong with this picture?"
> 
> PLAYUH


I don't understand your point.


----------

